# iBook G4 : un écran a rayures assez flippant ....



## Caitlin (25 Mai 2008)

Bonjour bonjour 

Voilà mon ptit iBook a maintenant 2 ans et depuis quelques temps si jamais je ferme mon ordi alors qu'il est allumé (il est donc en veille) quand je le rouvre il se rallume mais là... horreur !!!
Mon écran est parcouru de ligne verticale plus ou moins grosse de toute les couleur de l'arc-en-ciel ... puis il varie entre le noir et le blanc en son centre ... en fait comme fait la ptite LED de veille  qui est dans la coque du bas ... et quand je finis enfin par apercevoir mon desk si jamais je bouge la souri ou l'écran il saute en défilant de haute en bas .... 

Bon je suis peut être pas très clair mais en gros il bug bien comme il faut et il me fait peur !!  
Sachant que ce petit sénario dure entre 2 et 5 min à chaque fois .... 

Les questions étants : 

- est-ce que cela vous est déjà arrivé ? 
- est-ce que ça peut être de ma faute ? une mauvaise manip ... ? (je précise depuis le début je considère mon ordi comme la 8ème merveille du monde ... alors côté précaution matérielle il a pas du tout souffert)
- Enfin si ya pas de chance que ce soit ma faute, comme je suis sous apple care pour encore un an ca va passer ? ils vont me changer la dalle non ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2008)

bonjour
oui ca arrive
( y a des sujets là dessus)
les causes sont très variables, certaines réparables seul ( OS) d'autres non ( matosse à réparer)

va regarder les tests à faire ( dont Apple hardware test)
-----
Prepare toi psychologiquement ( et materiellement, sauvegardes) à un SAV


----------



## jerG (25 Mai 2008)

Ce que tu évoques me fait plus penser à un problème de carte graphique (ou la nappe qui la connecte à l'écran) plus que de la dalle en elle-même. 

Dans la mesure ou tu as la chance d'avoir un contrat Applecare, ne perd pas de temps : va à ton centre de maintenance agréé et expose ton souci.


----------



## Caitlin (25 Mai 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses pascalformac et jerG 

En effet, les mieux placé pour me répondre sont les techniciens Mac et c'est vrai que ça me rassure un peu de savoir que je suis encore sous l'AppleCare....
Mais comme je suis en plein exams je ne peux pas l'enmener en réparation au risque de ne pas le récupérer avant un certain temps ... du coup je venais ici pour me rassurer un peu si jamais quelqu'un avait eut le même problème ... 

Dans l'absolue je ne peux pas l'amener en réparation avant la dernière semaine de juin... donc bon je vais prendre mon mal en patience en me disant que tout va bien aller jusque là  lol

Mais je pense que tu as vue juste jerG, ca doit être un problème de connection à l'écran parce que c'est quand je le bouge très légèrement d'arrière en avant, en titillant gentiment qu'il saute jusqu'à trouver l'axe dans lequel tout reviens à la normal. 
Du coup d'ordi portable il est devenu ordi fixe, reste gentiment à la maison et je ne touche plus trop l'écran pour ne pas trop solliciter la connexion qui déconne et comme ça même si je le fait pas réparer de suite au moins je n'aggrave pas les choses 


En tout cas encore merci de vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2008)

hmmm
Au risque d'etre rabat joie plus vite tu répares mieux c'est
t'inquiiete pas , Applecare va certainement valider la réparation
( ce n'est pas une panne exceptionnelle  c'est un incident assez classique  et referencé)


----------



## jerG (25 Mai 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Pascalformac : ne traîne pas. Ne parle-t-on pas de la 8ème merveille du monde?????


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2008)

et de toute maniere 
d'ici là prends le reflexe de sauvegarder souvent ( DDexterne envoi de fichiers sur compte email à gros stockage etc)

histoire d'avoir un accès à tout si jamais le mac lache avant reparation

je te conseille un compte gmail
car gmail est associé gratuitement à des tas d'outils gratuits dont une suite bureautique qui te permettra dans le pire des cas de  lire-écrire , bref bosser depuis n'importe quel café internet ou ordinateur preté ou chez un pote


----------



## Caitlin (25 Mai 2008)

Lol ! oui nous parlons bien de la 8ème merveille du monde  

Quand à la sauvegarde c'est devenu un principe de vie chez moi depuis qu'en voulant jouer à l'apprenti sorcière j'avais fait planté tout le système et perdue toutes mes donnés... ne dit-on pas que c'est en faisant des erreurs que l'on apprend :rose: lol

Après j'ai pas d'autre ordi sous la main si jamais je le dépose en réparation... et ma façon de bosser mes exams peut difficilement se faire dans un café internet... ou alors je finirais par me faire lapider    lol... 

Mais vous me faites peur la du coup .... c'est vraiment grave si j'attends 3 semaines ? sachant qu'il ne bouge plus de la maison, qu'il n'est plus déplacé, l'écran est bien calé contre un mur ect ... depuis que je l'ai calé comme ça il ne bug plus ....


----------



## jerG (25 Mai 2008)

C'est grave si ta garantie Applecare se finie dans avant les 3 semaines...

Maintenant il faut espéré que c'est juste une histoire de faux contact, et que ce n'est pas le signe avant coureur d'une panne plus grave, genre carte mère carbonisée ou un truc du genre. 
À toi de voir, si tu en a besoin pour tes exams, utilise-le et croise les doigts pour que rien d'autre ne lui arrive... Keep cool


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2008)

jerG a dit:


> C'est grave si ta garantie Applecare se finie dans avant les 3 semaines...
> 
> Maintenant il faut espéré que c'est juste une histoire de faux contact, et que ce n'est pas le signe avant coureur d'une panne plus grave, genre carte mère carbonisée ou un truc du genre.
> À toi de voir, si tu en a besoin pour tes exams, utilise-le et croise les doigts pour que rien d'autre ne lui arrive... Keep cool


+1


Caitlin a dit:


> Quand à la sauvegarde c'est devenu un principe de vie chez moi depuis qu'en voulant jouer à l'apprenti sorcière j'avais fait planté tout le système et perdue toutes mes donnés... ne dit-on pas que c'est en faisant des erreurs que l'on apprend :rose: lol


c'est en forgeant qu'on devient etc etc
( ceci dit  lors ton  doctorat  d'apprentie sorcière , j'espère que à l'époque  t'as pas eu une épreuve _Quitte à jouer , je vais endommager le matosse aussi"_)
  


> . et ma façon de bosser mes exams peut difficilement se faire dans un café internet... ou alors je finirais par me faire lapider    lol..


. 
tu fais tes etudes en république islamique?
  


> Mais vous me faites peur la du coup .... c'est vraiment grave si j'attends 3 semaines ? sachant qu'il ne bouge plus de la maison, qu'il n'est plus déplacé, l'écran est bien calé contre un mur ect ... depuis que je l'ai calé comme ça il ne bug plus ....


voir plus haut


----------



## Caitlin (26 Mai 2008)

MDR ! non non je ne fait pas mes études en république islamique pascalformac  c'est juste que ma façon de réviser est un savant mélange entre auto-interogation à voix haute très théâtrale à la limite du dédoublement de personnalité avec un soupçon de gribouillage schématique sur paperboard ... donc bon... en général j'évite d'imposer ça aux autres  je voudrais pas les faire fuir :mouais: 

Si je sais compter avec l'Applecare la garantie c'est 1 ans + 2 donc techniquement il est encore garantie pour 1 an ..; donc ça ça va ... 
Dans l'absolue je l'ai bichonné depuis le début ma ptite merveille donc je vois pas comment j'aurais pue endommager le matos  

Bon au final je crois que du point de vue pratique j'ai pas trop le choix ... alors on va attendre 3 semaines et espérer que ma bonne étoile ne m'oublie pas ....  et remercier au passage la Sainte AppleCare :love:


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2008)

Caitlin a dit:


> ) c'est juste que ma façon de réviser est un savant mélange entre auto-interogation à voix haute très théâtrale à la limite du dédoublement de personnalité avec un soupçon de gribouillage schématique sur paperboard .


je vois très bien le plan
( plan de révision , bien entendu)
et c'est certainement sans parler du vieux t shirt et jogging ( si confortables) voire la reserve de nutella



> .. donc bon... en général j'évite d'imposer ça aux autres  je voudrais pas les faire fuir :mouais:


tu t'imposes ca à toi même ,c'est génereux de ta part d'éviter ca aux autres 
les autres déjà très préoccupés par d'autres impositions
  la déclaration de revenus est à remettre dans quelques jours



> Bon au final je crois que du point de vue pratique j'ai pas trop le choix ... alors on va attendre 3 semaines et espérer que ma bonne étoile ne m'oublie pas ....  et remercier au passage la Sainte AppleCare :love:


hmm
ca fait des années qu'on cherche une chapelle dédiée à Ste Applecare, y a pas

quelques bougies à Sainte Rita , ca le fait et y en a partout ( des chapelles et des bougies)


----------

